# 1981 14r sea nymph... here I go again (update 4-28-12)



## jimmy fins (Apr 6, 2012)

I sold my Alumacraft for a boat load. :lol: Wasn't planning on it but the guy that came to buy my extra 8hp Honda liked the boat so much he came back for it 3 weeks later and made me a great offer. So out with the old and in with another rebuild!!!!! YES!!!! [-o< thank you. I will probably do the same thing like the Alumacraft just better material this time.

Jim


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats on making a good turnaround. Do it a couple times over and your boats will just get bigger and nicer! Cant wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed To The Thread, Be Watching Your Progress On This One.

=D>


----------



## bigrog61 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jimmy i stole your idea of using the pipe insulation, used it on my bow deck so that anyone fishing in the front could have a back rest and in other spots. I always have had a thing for the 14r i can tell you that i have had three in my life and used them for everything you can think of and they never failed. Got my eye on a 16r a friend has and someone is interested in the one we just finnished. Well good luck on this one you know i will be creepin in on your build!! :LOL2:


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. Thats cool Rog. One big problem its fishing time NOT boat rebuild time #-o Need to move fast on this one and do it better in the winter.

Jim


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 10, 2012)

well I worked through the cold and snow and made some great progress. Still have much to do, but at least its usable for fishing. So between fishing and boat building it will be shining soon.

Jim


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thats looking great make sure to keep us updated


----------



## 1munford (Apr 10, 2012)

nice start!


----------



## maddog (Apr 11, 2012)

I have boat envy. Looking good JimmyFins. Looks like that boat is wider with higher sides than your old alumacraft.


----------



## fishingmich (Apr 11, 2012)

Does your floor slope in towards the middle or does it just look like it? And if it does, why didn't you build it up more in the middle?


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes Mad dog it's a bit wider and it is higher. That is one reason why I wanted to sell the Alumacraft it only had 16" side all the way around. This one is 22" with a 16" transom for the short shaft motor.

Yes fishingmich it does have a v shape but not to extreme. I didn't want to give up any more height then I have to, by the time you get to the bow seat were the deep v starts I was like 8" just in the framing at center line. This seem to work best.

Jim


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd use something other than that OSB. It is by far the worst thing you could put on a boat. Spill a drink and its ruined.


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 14, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> I'd use something other than that OSB. It is by far the worst thing you could put on a boat. Spill a drink and its ruined.




10/4. Thanks for the tip sixgun =D>


----------



## dwaynesworld (Apr 14, 2012)

I really like the way you setup your boats. Any progress?


----------



## Fishing Frenzy (Apr 14, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> I'd use something other than that OSB. It is by far the worst thing you could put on a boat. Spill a drink and its ruined.


I imagine if it was sealed up with some epoxy or a few coats of spar varnish it would be fine...?


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm just going to use it and work on it when I can now fishing season is hear. I don't have as much time to get it done like it should be, so it will be a slow process I imagine. I will update as things happen.

Thanks for the advice to =D> Its always welcomed 

Jim


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 19, 2012)

I had some more time to work on the boat so I started in on the casting deck, and finished up the transom, mounted the motor. I'm getting ready to carpet it so I can start using it and save on my fuel cost. I love my big boat, but it loves gas. Plus I need my handlining rig done, the walleye are going like gang busters in the river! Here's what I have so far.

Jim


----------



## bigrog61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks great. Glad to see your your ready to hit the water we have been doing good down here on the walleyes. More pics please. Good luck and tight lines!!!


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 19, 2012)

The upper river is turning on now Rog. I put down some gray carpet and installed the gps antenna. Just need to install the transducer and add the battery, Gas can, and tackle and its game on for fishing!!! :lol: 

Jim


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 24, 2012)

Took Out the sea nymph today in 20 plus mph winds with gust to 40 #-o Great day to test a boat???? Ran great found a few bolts that needed to be sealed up but the main floor remained dry =D> . Managed 21 mph with the 15 hp merc. even banged two smallmouth bass on a short 20 minute troll. Would have stayed longer but when the gust of wind blew me around in a 180 degree fashion enough was enough. 

Jim


----------



## 1munford (Apr 24, 2012)

wow looks great


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 28, 2012)

Put some more to the ole' tin boat over the week. I added the rod holder planks and anchor light plus added carpet to the back bench seat. Here's a video of me fishing in it Friday, you can get a good idea of the layout. https://youtu.be/mj0H4T3lDMs

Jim


----------



## bigrog61 (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn Jimmy!!! Now you have me watching your vids :shock: and that water looks great wish i had that kinda pike fishing around here!!! The boat looks great well the big question is are you addicted to the 14r's? they get in your blood :LOL2: Had to take the the big15hp merc in to the shop there was no top end. They went through the whole thing and said nothing was wrong and as they were putting it back on the boat doug the owner of anglers marine said let's look at your fuel line. Well he snipped it off and the inside was peeling off and closing the fuel supply off. Simple fix and tomorrow i will test it in the river and see [-o<


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 28, 2012)

bigrog61 said:


> Damn Jimmy!!! Now you have me watching your vids :shock: and that water looks great wish i had that kinda pike fishing around here!!! The boat looks great well the big question is are you addicted to the 14r's? they get in your blood :LOL2: Had to take the the big15hp merc in to the shop there was no top end. They went through the whole thing and said nothing was wrong and as they were putting it back on the boat doug the owner of anglers marine said let's look at your fuel line. Well he snipped it off and the inside was peeling off and closing the fuel supply off. Simple fix and tomorrow i will test it in the river and see [-o<



It's the DAM ethanol. Make sure you up grade your fuel line to ethanol grade rubber. It has the blue writing on it. If it had red or orange writing on them they wont last.


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 29, 2012)

Love this mod, looks great! Wish my alumacraft had that tall of sides, but it would be hard to give up mine for anything. 

Your mod looks awesome though man. Great work!


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 29, 2012)

Dman23 said:


> Love this mod, looks great! Wish my alumacraft had that tall of sides, but it would be hard to give up mine for anything.
> 
> Your mod looks awesome though man. Great work!



The higher sides are nice, but I miss my Alumacraft it was a great ride. Thanks Dman.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sweet mod love the lay out =D>


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 29, 2012)

Love the layout, really simple and clean. Can I ask a question though? Why did you put the rails on the sides with wood? For support or do you plan on putting a hatch in there for holding rods? Nice job thus far... =D>


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 29, 2012)

Mostly for support it is a 1 x 6 bolted into the front and back seat and tied into the middle seat angle brackets. I also like it for laying stuff on, plus makes a nice platform to measure the fish. You can drop rod holders through as well but my last boat it didn't work as well to me. Also its a step getting into the boat at the dock.

Jim


----------



## speckledtrout (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a great modification, nicely executed. I'll use this as inspiration for my own 14r mod however I think I'll increase the bow platform length a bit for cast netting. And I like your side support idea -- I'll use that to run some planers aft. You've done a terrific job and I really appreciate you sharing photos.


----------

